# Baileys Dairy Free !



## jill55 (Apr 7, 2018)

Just a random question but i see theres a new dairy free Baileys made from almond milk it does have a wee bit of sugar but im wondering if it would be okay as an occasional treat instead of dark dark chocolate ?


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

Did I read right ..... Dairy free Baileys , wow I’m going to have a look at this. I used to like an occasional drop of Baylies in my coffee, but since I developed Lactose intolerance ive found I really should avoid it but .....


----------



## jill55 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes you read right honey it's on offer in tesco at £16 a bottle and a very pretty bottle it is too! But fab that it's dairy free ...cheers !


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Did I read right ..... Dairy free Baileys , wow I’m going to have a look at this. I used to like an occasional drop of Baylies in my coffee, but since I developed Lactose intolerance ive found I really should avoid it but .....


I've just had a look online its called Baileys Almande xx


----------



## jill55 (Apr 7, 2018)

That's right Kaylz just bought some in tesco as late birthday gift for myself ! X


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

I wonder if it’s ok in coffee.
I’ve been trying to find out the carb content


----------



## jill55 (Apr 7, 2018)

I guess it won't taste like the original but I figure almond milk and coconut milk are lower carb than cream so maybe okay as an occasional treat


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

Cream (in it's natural unsweetened form) only has very slightly more carbs than almond milk so would'nt though there was much difference.  Shame they don't print the carb content on the bottles.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

I've tried to look it up but can't work out the measurements.  Regular Bailey's is around 9g carb per glass.  Bailey's Alamande is 4g carb per 1.5oz.  Is 1.5oz a glass?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've tried to look it up but can't work out the measurements.  Regular Bailey's is around 9g carb per glass.  Bailey's Alamande is 4g carb per 1.5oz.  Is 1.5oz a glass?


If you could look for the nutrition, could you not have googled that too? lol
According to google 1.5 imperial fluid ounce is 42.6196 ml to be precise haha xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 7, 2018)

I really miss Bailey's, not had any since diagnosis. I googled the carb content and it said 7.4 carbs per 37ml serving, but I got the info from a weight loss website so I'm not sure if that's accurate.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 7, 2018)

You beat me to it


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

Depends what size glass they count as a serving.  I have always contended that it should 'really' be served in a liqueur glass same as you would Tia Maria, Grand Marnier etc.

Indeed we have some beautiful liqueur glasses along with all the rest of the cut glassware.

But frankly even after a 4 course dinner with wine and all the trimmings - I'd consider it dead mingy unless you left the uncorked bottle of whatever on the table and invited me to refill as required!

A lot of people drink Bailey's as if it were wine or eg a G&T though so the carb, calorie and everything else content multiplies accordingly!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> If you could look for the nutrition, could you not have googled that too? lol
> According to google 1.5 imperial fluid ounce is 42.6196 ml to be precise haha xx


I don't think like that.  Think of my brain like Homer Simpson.  Just a clockwork monkey banging cymbals together.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't think like that.  Think of my brain like Homer Simpson.  Just a clockwork monkey banging cymbals together.


Your a man so I suppose I should've guessed that  why don't you join the 'brotherhood' of @Vince_UK and @Davein on the what have you done today thread? They could do with the support!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

Benny G said:


> [QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 811403, member: 14673"... Think of my brain like Homer Simpson...


When you said that all I could picture in my mind was Homer using his skull like a bread bin. Filling donuts directly into the empty brain cavity.lol[/QUOTE]
That was me before diagnosis.


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Your a man so I suppose I should've guessed that  why don't you join the 'brotherhood' of @Vince_UK and @Davein on the what have you done today thread? They could do with the support!  xx


It's Ok Kaylz we are perfectly capable as a two man band. Mark is more towards your age range and seems to be just as accident prone (no offence Mark)


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> It's Ok Kaylz we are perfectly capable as a two man band. Mark is more towards your age range and seems to be just as accident prone (no offence Mark)


How exactly am I accident prone? I haven't broken anything, so I don't see where your getting that from, please do explain  xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> How exactly am I accident prone? I haven't broken anything, so I don't see where your getting that from, please do explain  xx


Oh no it's your mum who's accident prone, my humble apologies Kaylz but I'm still happy as a two man band


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> Oh no it's your mum who's accident prone, my humble apologies Kaylz but I'm still happy as a two man band


Thank you for the apology!  just thought you might have appreciated some back up during 'our' hours xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thank you for the apology!  just thought you might have appreciated some back up during 'our' hours xx


The trouble is Kaylz when you get to my age you tend to forget the small details and I just remember broken plates etc but I will always apologize when I am wrong. It's Ok, I am more than capable of handling myself against a reasonable lady such as yourself.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> The trouble is Kaylz when you get to my age you tend to forget the small details and I just remember broken plates etc but I will always apologize when I am wrong. It's Ok, I am more than capable of handling myself against a reasonable lady such as yourself.


What do you mean when you get to your age? I'm at that stage in life now! haha, lady?? who you calling a lady?  xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean when you get to your age? I'm at that stage in life now! haha, lady?? who you calling a lady?  xx


I'm just a bit----no, a lot older than you Kaylz. I'm calling you a lady cos I'm trying to charm you cos I don't really like feuding with nice people like yourself


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> I'm just a bit----no, a lot older than you Kaylz. I'm calling you a lady cos I'm trying to charm you cos I don't really like feuding with nice people like yourself


I'm just happy you said I was nearer to Kaylz age.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 7, 2018)

jill55 said:


> Just a random question but i see theres a new dairy free Baileys made from almond milk it does have a wee bit of sugar but im wondering if it would be okay as an occasional treat instead of dark dark chocolate ?


 As an alternative you could make your own. Here’s one I make at Christmas https://lowcarbyum.com/copycat-baileys-irish-cream/


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Your a man so I suppose I should've guessed that  why don't you join the 'brotherhood' of @Vince_UK and @Davein on the what have you done today thread? They could do with the support!  xx


 What have we done now ?


----------

